# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  makita hitachi

## giavra

Πωλούνται καινούρια στα κουτιά τους ΑΔΟΥΛΕΥΤΑ


1.Παλμικό κρουστικό βιδολόγος makita  6951  τιμή 150€.
2.Σέγα makita 4304   τιμή 150€.
3.Hitachi Δράπανος D13VB2Ηλεκτρονικό Δεξί Αριστερό 2   Ταχυτήτων (Δεν έχει κρούση) τιμή 150€.
4.Hitachi DH20 PB Πνευματικό Δράπανο SDS Plus (Δεν Σκάβει) τιμή 150€.

----------

